# at least one store is doing well



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

at least one store seems to be doing well.there's a gap where they use to be a jessops, hmv, comet and now there's a gap where blockbusters was. :roll:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You've lost me.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

and me......


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Penquin said:


> and me......


There's obviously a gap in your education then


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

GAP as in store not gap as in space :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeh, well - despite Nuke's admonition against pedants - I would have got it if upper case had been utilised.

Clever though. :wink:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Whatever 

Next


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Wait rose, that was quite funny!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

OK yes I can now see the GAP in my education.....

I rarely visit that sort of establishment, probably even less than Jessops, HMV or Clinton Cards but more than Blockbuster which I have never visited.

I accept such a GAP is very remiss, but frankly it does not worry me in the slightest.

I am not being a pedant - far from it, about the only UK shops I visit are Smith's, Waterstones (a true pedant would put the apostrophe before the final "s"), Sainsbury's and Marks and Spencer. I won't be crying a Monsoon or trying to Accessorize in future, whether I am wearing Boots or not........ :roll: John Lewis and I don't tend to go around Clarks together with or without Anne Summers in tow even if eating an Apple at the time.

Any Moore?

I'll get my coat.......

Dave :roll:  :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Whats shopping?
Dave p


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

FCUK Tescos


----------

